# first abts



## pid (Oct 21, 2009)

tryed my hand at abt's earlier this week. i took the tops off and stuffed but going to try boat style next time i think. just simple cream cheese and shredded cheese for the stuffing. they were very good for my first abt's, could have come off earlier but my ribrack turned abt rack made the bottoms cook faster.




smoking in my makeshift abt rack


results



those onions didn't go insde they were for a fatty that didn't get made because the pepper had a worm that destroyed the inside.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 21, 2009)

Aint nothin wrong with that. ABTs are some of the best things on the planet and yours look to be spot on...Good job


----------



## alx (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice job PID!!!! I grew 110 peppers for dehydrating/smoking and i have done stuffed em twice.Thanks for reminder.Will be wishing i did soon-winter....


----------



## pid (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks guys! i'm itching to do another and bigger batch already.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting - these look great 
You might want to try adding some cooked chorizo next time - I made some recently that folks thought were rock star 
Those look awesome


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2009)

pid those look good... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But I see a problem...  

Around our chiliheads inhale more than 5 ABTs...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 21, 2009)

nice job!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 21, 2009)

I cann't see anything wrong with thoses Abt's excepted there aren't enough Heck I eat more than that when I smoking them. I like the seafood and the little smokey ones myself. But the world is your pallet with Abt's.


----------



## ozark rt (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with simplicity pid. Try adding a few chives or green onions, a smidge of chopped cilantro, & a dash of garlic powder.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great for your first ABTs.
A lot better than my first time which turned out so bad I almost gave up on them, glad I didn't though cause they are GoooOOOOOooooood...


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks realy good! I make these every time we smoke, love the boat style. Took 2-3 times longer to eviscerate the peppers and fill them.We like the crab meat filling with cheese, have been just cutting a small slice of bacon and laying on top an opposed to wrapping around. Use about 2-1 ratio of cream cheese to sour cream.

My wife brought me some from a member of her church group's garden, really fresh! Trying this weekend!
Good luck!


----------



## rivet (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent try at ABT's, you did good!

Make more than you think is necessary, 'cause they disappear quickly.

Give this link a shot; some crabmeat ABT's I made just like CHAINSAW said. Very good stuff and will make you a popular guy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's a tip: don't skimp on the crabmeat- That's the ticket.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77684

Good luck to you and keep smoking on. You 're on your way to greatness...


----------



## pid (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for all the comments everyone! i know i'll make more next time but this was just my first go and only for me until my pops showed up. next time i'll make more, how are they reheated? a crab meat version sounds really good, i'll have to try that sometime, and boat style will most likely be my next attempt as well. 
man this smoking food is so addictive!!!! its about all i think of!


----------

